# DeWalt Tracksaw + 2 batteries $245.50 shipped



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

DeWalt DC351KL Lithium-Ion Cordless TrackSaw Kit at Tools Plus


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's almost a joke 
I have the one below and it works great..for the battery type saw, that I use with my Alum.quick clamp track set up...and it was only 50.oo bucks.. 
Makes it a snap to cut up plywood ( 4' x 8' stuff )

G8598 18V 5-1/2" Cordless Saw Kit


========



Tommyt654 said:


> DeWalt DC351KL Lithium-Ion Cordless TrackSaw Kit at Tools Plus


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

The jokes gonna be watcnin your little 18v run out of power on a jobsite that requires you to cut 50 sheets of 5/8ths plywood while your there and needing to get the job done quickly


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

That's why I have and would use my Skill worm gear saw for that type of job  "always use the right tool for the job"

=======



Tommyt654 said:


> The jokes gonna be watcnin your little 18v run out of power on a jobsite that requires you to cut 50 sheets of 5/8ths plywood while your there and needing to get the job done quickly


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Whatever Bob, The saw listed was a cordless,hence no power at the job, So once again your tool won,t work or last long


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

Whatever :happy:, hahahahahahaha that's why I have a generator to use at the job site when they don't have temp power setup yet   :yes4: :haha:

======




Tommyt654 said:


> Whatever Bob, The saw listed was a cordless,hence no power at the job, So once again your tool won,t work or last long


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I knew I could count on you having an answer for all instances Bob, just hate to see you ruin your tools running them off extra long extension cords and burning them up when its so much easier to have a dedicated properly matched tool for the job at hand


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

hahahahahahaha,,, here I come again with the answer, I never run a drop cord longer than 50ft off the Gen..and they are always 10g. wire size drop cords 

http://www.harborfreight.com/7-hp-3050-rated-watts-3500-max-watts-gasoline-generator-67560.html

========


Tommyt654 said:


> I knew I could count on you having an answer for all instances Bob, just hate to see you ruin your tools running them off extra long extension cords and burning them up when its so much easier to have a dedicated properly matched tool for the job at hand


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good for you Bob, Now that I,m halfway done with all my cuttin I can take a break to watch you do all that runnin around tryin to get setup to go to start work. Then when I,m done and on the way home to have a cold one with the wife you,ll prolly just be finished loadin you vehicle with all your stuff while I,m sippin on a cold Bud with Momma


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

Here's one more come back hahahahahaha

Very true but I don't run about the job site trying to find the guy who just picked up my charger..and put it under his arm..can't tell you how many have walked off the job with the extra battery..but it's been many, they are not cheap to replace..

=============


Tommyt654 said:


> Good for you Bob, Now that I,m halfway done with all my cuttin I can take a break to watch you do all that runnin around tryin to get setup to go to start work. Then when I,m done and on the way home to have a cold one with the wife you,ll prolly just be finished loadin you vehicle with all your stuff while I,m sippin on a cold Bud with Momma


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob and Tommy,

You are both off to a head start.

I don't recall seeing a cordless circ saw in Aus.

Have you seen one, Harry?


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup, Kinda like folks pissin in your generators fuel tank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

So you are the one I have been looking for you,, hahahahaha LOL

By the way I can live the number 1 but I get real piss off at the number 2 in the tank  after all that's what the 5 gal. paint can is for.. LOL..


======



Tommyt654 said:


> Yup, Kinda like folks pissin in your generators fuel tank


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

ROFL,Most of the folks I worked with coudn,t fit a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> ROFL,Most of the folks I worked with coudn,t fit a 5 gal bucket.


I found out a long time ago when it comes to tools - " use what you use best " .
Some like cordless - some like corded, take your preference, as long as you get the project done and the customer is happy - who cares.

I like the Dewalt and at this price i might even buy one - even though I already have a festool 55.

Greg


----------

